# Stock2Stun - 2012 - The Bike Build-off



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Special thanks to TnT Metalworks for helping us get this finalized. We have decided to switch gears and make the 2012 Stock 2 Stun competition a lowrider bike build-off (radicals). 







We are only taking 6 competitors (or at least only the first 6 will get any sponsor items we receive). PM me for more info...it's not first come, first serve...it's based on location, past builds, etc. Let's get the bike scene rolling!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

sweet


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT is proud to be a sponsor of this year's WEGO tour and I will be providing parts to the first 6 competitors in this year's Stock to Stun competition so good luck to all who enter :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 pride oklahoma want in on this are we in the top 6


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

this is gonn be tight! Can't wait to see who's gonn be competing


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 pride is


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

haveing a real hard time trying to view the flyer.is there a way you can email it to me? pm me thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

who wants to play!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Keep this topic about the WEGO Build-Off....no need for the stupid REMARKS!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I took off the remarks not related to this topic, KEEP IT THAT WAY!*


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Thank Darin


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Any of the 6 competitors who are locked in are welcome to send their own designs to me for parts I'm sponsoring this competition with. Get your designs to me ASAP so I can get started on them. Otherwise current inventory pieces will be donated for Stock2Stun


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Are the shows only going to be In TX? its easy for someone in TX to show to to every show, will be more of a challenge if there are out of state show to attend too, also more builders will join


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ripsta85 said:


> Are the shows only going to be In TX? its easy for someone in TX to show to to every show, will be more of a challenge if there are out of state show to attend too, also more builders will join


 It would be bad ass to do a BIKE build off with one revealing.... Even me being in Texas will be hard to make all the shows!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Thank Darin


 What the details, for instance what is limited or not limited to. Does it include plated parts and or plating. I believe it would be hard to judge all the bikes with all faced parts. Meaning they all would contain the same concept.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

mrouija said:


> Special thanks to TnT Metalworks for helping us get this finalized. We have decided to switch gears and make the 2012 Stock 2 Stun competition a lowrider bike build-off (radicals).
> View attachment 426293
> 
> We are only taking 6 competitors (or at least only the first 6 will get any sponsor items we receive). PM me for more info...it's not first come, first serve...it's based on location, past builds, etc. Let's get the bike scene rolling!


Is it strictly a bike 2 wheel? Trikes allowed?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

show-bound said:


> What the details, for instance what is limited or not limited to. Does it include plated parts and or plating. I believe it would be hard to judge all the bikes with all faced parts. Meaning they all would contain the same concept.


Not really. Parts can all be totally bad ass and same concept but you also have frame, paint, upholstery, display, etc. that its going to be judged by overall. Its just like the car Stock2Stun build off last year stock to radical build over the year.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TonyO said:


> Not really. Parts can all be totally bad ass and same concept but you also have frame, paint, upholstery, display, etc. that its going to be judged by overall. Its just like the car Stock2Stun build off last year stock to radical build over the year.


Yes i understand what revolves around the other concept.s.... point wise for the parts is what i was saying... 

you didnt answer about the details?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

show-bound said:


> What the details, for instance what is limited or not limited to. Does it include plated parts and or plating. I believe it would be hard to judge all the bikes with all faced parts. Meaning they all would contain the same concept.


The WEGO staff will determine the limitations but I believe they will follow similar rules to last year's car build off. The Car Build off was geared towards a Stock2Stun competition amongst shops but this one will be bike builders doing the competition so you can go to whatever shop you need to in order to build your stunna bike. The goal is for these bikes to be as crazy and radical as possible while still following the traditional rules and being judged by the WEGO staff.

TNT's sponsorship is in raw parts. I'll be providing various parts but not full sets of parts for each entry. I provide the parts and WEGO staff distributes them. If someone requests their own design for a set of forks or whatever part it is I'll do that. I'll provide parts like sprockets, sissybars, forks, handlebars, maybe a steering wheel.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

when will we find out if we are in the top 6 in the oklahoma thred it says oklahoma is reped by 405 pride but i havent heard from any oneif so ill take some tribal parts no need to cut it if you dont have to when will the first show b any dates yet


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]WEGO-Oklahoma looks like it's off and running. We need a sponsor or two to make some cash awards!
Also, thanks to 405 Pride, it looks like Oklahoma will be represented in the WEGO "Stock 2 Stun" bike build-off, too!








www.wegoweb.org
facebook.com/wegotour
twitter.com/wegotour
​


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TonyO said:


> The WEGO staff will determine the limitations but I believe they will follow similar rules to last year's car build off. The Car Build off was geared towards a Stock2Stun competition amongst shops but this one will be bike builders doing the competition so you can go to whatever shop you need to in order to build your stunna bike. The goal is for these bikes to be as crazy and radical as possible while still following the traditional rules and being judged by the WEGO staff.
> 
> TNT's sponsorship is in raw parts. I'll be providing various parts but not full sets of parts for each entry. I provide the parts and WEGO staff distributes them. If someone requests their own design for a set of forks or whatever part it is I'll do that. I'll provide parts like sprockets, sissybars, forks, handlebars, maybe a steering wheel.


thanks for getting back to me via text and clarifying the details Tony...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Working on a set of bike rules as we speak. Also, 405 Pride is in the first 6. Got 3 or 4 others, as well. All competitors are signing a "commitment" agreement. If they flake out (miss 2 or more shows) or cheat (use an already done frame) they will have to pay a $250 fee (that will go into the awards/cash prize for the winner). Once rules are posted, we will get you the commitment agreement....


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: to the top


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What states are the shows going to be in???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

mrouija said:


> Working on a set of bike rules as we speak. Also, 405 Pride is in the first 6. Got 3 or 4 others, as well.  All competitors are signing a "commitment" agreement. If they flake out (miss 2 or more shows) or cheat (use an already done frame) they will have to pay a $250 fee (that will go into the awards/cash prize for the winner). Once rules are posted, we will get you the commitment agreement....


Appreciated the opportunity Jon, Just sent you an email.... Im READY!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

we gonna have a good time:facepalm:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My kind of competition


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

goin to pick up my stock bike today to the top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any details yet to the top:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for S2S


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ready to get started


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so is or has anyone submited from cali or been picked from cali. or ave the top six been pretty much picked already
?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Think it would be hard for anyone from cali to enter. The tour is in Texas an Oklahoma. It would cost way to much for anyone from to far out of state to compete


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i think it would be dumb to offer something like this when if they have a big advantage over cali builder it would be smarter to have one a show in cali as well cuz if a builder from here has to go to those shows why cant they come to cali also cuz the way it look is cali has no chance in winning anless you ballin cuz it nothings cheap these days for traveling


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> i think it would be dumb to offer something like this when if they have a big advantage over cali builder it would be smarter to have one a show in cali as well cuz if a builder from here has to go to those shows why cant they come to cali also cuz the way it look is cali has no chance in winning anless you ballin cuz it nothings cheap these days for traveling


Gaby: I don't think they're even offering it to Cali they've probably already got their players picked from their states. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

good point
I'm really thankful that I stay in Texas to go to the WEGO where ever its at whether it's SA Corpus or the Los Mag in Houston which I'd like to go to one day I never have been to the Los Mag in htown pero wen I go n I'm ready I'll appreciate my stay over there

don't get me wrong Cali is cool I've been to Tracy and Los Angeles by myself pero it's hella expensive to stay over there I'll never forget just a plastic sprite bottle at a convienent store costed me $3 and dominoes pizza delivered toy hotel room costed me $20 eeeeeee pero it was worth eating I never been to a real official lowrider show ever in my whole life pero if I ever go I'll appreciate that too it's been one of dreams that I've been wanting to do ever since I jumped in the bikes


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Well its a texas based tour...its being offered for the people in the area....I'm sure one day he will do a nationial build-off when he decides to take his tour national...that's why the builders where being picked based on history, region, an stuff like that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I think people are misunderstanding that the WEGO tour is in Oklahoma and Texas only so people in that area can compete. Its not that they're leaving everyone else out to dry, their tour is in those two states and that's just how it is


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

TonyO said:


> I think people are misunderstanding that the WEGO tour is in Oklahoma and Texas only so people in that area can compete. Its not that they're leaving everyone else out to dry, their tour is in those two states and that's just how it is


Gaby: I don't think people are misunderstanding where it's at we know where it's at. WEGO tour might be in those states but see.... it didn't specify in your lil flyer who it was intended for and who could enter and who couldn't, all it said was it was based on location ... what location ?who's location? See the issue there with that? Anywaaays off to another thread


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

TonyO hits up WEGO shows, as did Chucky last year, so it really doesn't single anyone out if they want to compete. But it is a Texas/Oklahoma based show tour, so if you want to compete then I don't honestly think they would turn you away. But that doesn't make it unfair to Cali builders if they are the ones that want to enter a Texas based competition. 

Of course, setting up a Cali show would be up to WEGO officials as they did do a Cali based show when Torres Empire set it up a year or two ago.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

gabby said it best but if there was i think cali would win just my 2 cents


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think 2 of the top three sweepstakes winners this past year were from Texas and built in San Antonio, as well as Kandy Shop having a hand in the trike of the year too. So you never know unless you try.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> gabby said it best but if there was i think cali would win just my 2 cents



we will never know if you dont play this build off is for anyone, just cause cali wasnt mention for the build off doesnt mean u cant play ,me personally i dont think it has to be just for texas anyone has the right to do a build off but if some people gonna be complainig about u have to travel to a few shows then stay home this is supose to be a fun event i know a few people who already going to be in the build off and i think it will be a tuff call from what i see and heard i would like to see someone from cali and step in and make more intresting yes gas money etc will be exspensive but your here to prove that u best in what u love to do build bikes


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Same goes when Texas builders have to go compete in Vegas I'm sure.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Honestly the build off is only good if you're going to be at most of the shows on that tour. I mean there are different unveils throughout the tour so you have to go to all that in order to win. There's always Magnificos which is the SuperShow on the WEGO tour that's why I try to make it out to that as often as I can and plan to be there again this year :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Im from West Tx, 2hrs from New Mexico, EVERY SHOW I WILL HAVE TO ATTEND will be more than a 6hr drive MINIMUM a couple of 12hrs MAX... Thats more than most folks will travel in there own own state PUTTING IN YOUR TWO CENTS! If you aint ready to compete....STFU already... Why I stop coming to this damn site, everyone one with their opinions who aint going to participate anyways.... Its a KING of the SOUTH.... 

Its no different folks having to travel to an LRM shows to compete not to mention its been in this state once last year in i dont know how many yrs have passed before that one....... 

WHO WANTS TO PLAY??????


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show-bound said:


> Im from West Tx, 2hrs from New Mexico, EVERY SHOW I WILL HAVE TO ATTEND will be more than a 6hr drive MINIMUM a couple of 12hrs MAX... Thats more than most folks will travel in there own own state PUTTING IN YOUR TWO CENTS! If you aint ready to compete....STFU already... Why I stop coming to this damn site, everyone one with their opinions who aint going to participate anyways.... Its a KING of the SOUTH....
> 
> Its no different folks having to travel to an LRM shows to compete not to mention its been in this state once last year in i dont know how many yrs have passed before that one.......
> 
> WHO WANTS TO PLAY??????


im gonna b comn from okc oklahoma see you at the shows homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> im gonna b comn from okc oklahoma see you at the shows homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top homies:thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

This is a good build off topic only a few people that are serious about it got to enter this competion so from the looks of it there serious builders.Its not a LRM bicycle of the year competion but iam sure alot of people would like to have a competion like that maybe some one can organize that and make it happen next year.Iam sure if it was a west to east cost to gulf coast national competion were you could qualify sweet takes at one show and then Houston Magnificos there would be alot of people from all over goin for the wego tour bicycle of the year.Lets keep this topic rollin on STOCK2STUN 2012 only.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

blah blah blah........................ it doesnt matter where your from. everyone has the same access to materials to build a bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

show-bound said:


> Im from West Tx, 2hrs from New Mexico, EVERY SHOW I WILL HAVE TO ATTEND will be more than a 6hr drive MINIMUM a couple of 12hrs MAX... Thats more than most folks will travel in there own own state PUTTING IN YOUR TWO CENTS! If you aint ready to compete....STFU already... Why I stop coming to this damn site, everyone one with their opinions who aint going to participate anyways.... Its a KING of the SOUTH....
> 
> Its no different folks having to travel to an LRM shows to compete not to mention its been in this state once last year in i dont know how many yrs have passed before that one.......
> 
> WHO WANTS TO PLAY??????


You mad bro?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

im from oklahoma so every show i go to is gonna b in texas 4 this and im not bicthn any wher from 2 or 10 hr drive me and my members are down im in this to get my club name out ther


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

wish i had time to do this, but cant wait to see some krazy creations from this,good luck to all


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I need all S2S builders who want their own designs to send them to me by March 1st so I can make sure everything is cut and sent to you by the first show. :thumbsup: If you dont have your own designs I'll be making tribal parts to contribute for the build off.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Is there a schedule of the unveilings? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

lol now its starting to get fun in here:roflmao:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Is there a schedule of the unveilings? :dunno: :nicoderm:


guess no one read the post lol.... each show u present an upgrade. first show bust out the frame next show is paint. then following show u do custom parts then display and so on .. and the last show is the final unvieling . not sure what date... but at the last show u show the bike and winner take all


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

817.TX. said:


> Is there a schedule of the unveilings? :dunno: :nicoderm:


I think it was posted in the first or second page in this topic, if not it should be available on the WEGO website.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wego


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

cone_weezy said:


> guess no one read the post lol.... each show u present an upgrade. first show bust out the frame next show is paint. then following show u do custom parts then display and so on .. and the last show is the final unvieling . not sure what date... but at the last show u show the bike and winner take all


:uh: Well no shit! But on what dates! Would like to see the unveilings but it dont say the actual dates! :nicoderm:




TonyO said:


> I think it was posted in the first or second page in this topic, if not it should be available on the WEGO website.


All I see is the Oklahoma schedule, but not the Texas schedule. Even looked on the InnerWebz and couldnt find anything. :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

i think theyre still organizing things, sometimes they say theyre coming but you get a date t.b.a . just got to be patient and keep checking the wego website for updates


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> :uh: Well no shit! But on what dates! Would like to see the unveilings but it dont say the actual dates! :



well.. shit is still getting organized first show dont kick in until april or may but the final unvieling should be held at los magnifcos in novmeber just sit back and wait until they release more info that all u can for right now!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

cone_weezy said:


> well.. shit is still getting organized first show dont kick in until april or may but the final unvieling should be held at los magnifcos in novmeber just sit back and wait until they release more info that all u can for right now!



 Guess I gotta wait!! Thought I was overlooking the info!! :nicoderm:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> :uh: Well no shit! But on what dates! Would like to see the unveilings but it dont say the actual dates! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last year with the cars they didn't post the dates either. They only post what order the challenges will be in. I think it's better like this, keeps all the builders on there toes.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

So how is a spectator supposed to keep up! It says there are "5 Unveilings during the tour" If someone wanted to follow the build off but not necessarily the tour the schedule would be helpful. Just axing questions. :nicoderm:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> So how is a spectator supposed to keep up! It says there are "5 Unveilings during the tour" If someone wanted to follow the build off but not necessarily the tour the schedule would be helpful. Just axing questions. :nicoderm:


You will know the date of the next challenge after the previous challenge is completed. They ain't just gonna pop up out of nowhere retard. At least that's how they did it last year. :nicoderm:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Working on tour schedule...its harder than ever as sponsorship money continues to get smaller every year and that plays a role in the shows too....we are scraping it together, but I'm telling you, it gets harder rather than easier....


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

MAN ITS GOING TO BE GOOD CAN TO WAIT TO C THESE BIKE AT R SHOW UP IN WEST TX GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea, I can't wait to see them too....


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump 4 all the homies we are gonna get down with this:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wheres the progress pics?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> wheres the progress pics?


i will post some this weeknd you got any


----------



## versone23 (Jun 9, 2011)

how do i get more info about this great thing u got going on....i just got into the seen but iam ready to put my ideas to work..u can e-mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ill post pics when done with frame


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

hno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Where's pics?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

this is all im givn away nobody else wanna post pics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

That's gonna look sick bro


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks bro we workn on it we just a small club but we wanna get known. if any one wants the old parts let me know i dont need them


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

U on the right direction bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

100% CAD DESIGNS IN HOUSE!!! WE WONT BE USING ANY PRE-EXISTING PARTS!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Spawn from Texas? NICE


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top:ninja:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

already bro get down demon ttt for wego build off


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

First time I seen this topic but it looks like it's gone be a good one good luck to all the builders


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

all the metal work done on frame :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> bump


damn i better get started


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

man i figured you allredy done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i havent started yet?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

im sure its gonna b tight what size you doin


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any info on the first show like wher it gonna b at


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

19.5 inch


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like the first show is going to be the WEGO picnic in 4 weeks (April 1st).


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Damn that's just arround the corner TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

mrouija said:


> Looks like the first show is going to be the WEGO picnic in 4 weeks (April 1st).


damn i better get busy


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

mrouija said:


> Looks like the first show is going to be the WEGO picnic in 4 weeks (April 1st).


 do you know where its gonna be, like what town. thanks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

mrouija said:


> Looks like the first show is going to be the WEGO picnic in 4 weeks (April 1st).


we ready gonna b fun


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

idillon said:


> do you know where its gonna be, like what town. thanks


 vista hermosa parque www.wegoweb.org


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ATX said:


> vista hermosa parque www.wegoweb.org[/QUOTE:nono:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

We decided to start off with this frame...

















But then decided to jus use this

























An so far......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Send me the parts of the frame your Not going to use. 



LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> We decided to start off with this frame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Still not sure what we using An not using...... But will let u know


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Coo


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

lookn bad ass homies


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:inout: time to get to work.... Isaac, those parts was all i was able to salvage as well... to funny.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

show date has changed instead of the 1st show on 4/1 it's gonn be May 5th-6th


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

got some parts in to day gonna b bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

well i guess ill bump this


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Today's work.......mock rear rim mounted....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

can we see some other pics other than isaac's? who else is in this?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> can we see some other pics other than isaac's? who else is in this?





cone_weezy said:


> :dunno: i think their scared! lol they aint ready for legions


if im correct this is a competition...whats an unveil for? 

I havent even started!:rimshot:



should be:
405 pride
Issac from Legions
Rene from Legions
John Kandy Shop
Sam Innovative Customs


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

all im givn 4 now


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show-bound said:


> if im correct this is a competition...whats an unveil for?
> 
> I havent even started!:rimshot:
> 
> ...



If im correct the unveiling is for points!! :facepalm: Pics here kinda just show what people are bringing to the table!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Today's work.......mock rear rim mounted....


ready to see this one


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

we will have a video ready soon bump homies


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought this was going to be done in the same fashion as the car build off. Not who built the best bike.

In other words, you have a certain time frame to get the frame done and that will be unveiled at first show. The following show paint will be unveiled, show after that parts, show after that upholstery/display, and so forth.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> I thought this was going to be done in the same fashion as the car build off. Not who built the best bike.
> 
> In other words, you have a certain time frame to get the frame done and that will be unveiled at first show. The following show paint will be unveiled, show after that parts, show after that upholstery/display, and so forth.


it is. but first unveil show is for the frame, already modified.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Let the unveil be when anyone sees anything. You post pics before that date your ideas might be barrowed for someone elses build. Not saying that happens, but it happens lol... I hate tease pics anyways myself. Would rather see finished product. Good luck to any an everyone competing...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Unveil shows is where you unveil a specific aspect of your build and you are judged on that specific area (just like the car build-off last year). There will be 5 unveil shows in different areas (to help make travel easier for the competitors, we will be visiting Oklahoma (405 Pride) and west Texas (Sam)). 

Ok, we don't have exact dates, but since some builders have been asking, here are the unveils:
- May 5-6 (Wego Picnic in San Antonio) - FRAME UNVEIL - graded on frame and body. Body work is expected to be finished, in primered condition. Parts do not need to be on the bike.
- July 15 (Angelitos Car Show in Lamesa) - WHEELS UNVEIL - wheels need to be at the show (on the frame). Frame still does not need to be finished. Wheels should be finished (painted, plated, engraved, whatever)
- August/September (show TBA) - PARTS UNVEIL - parts (parts/accesories) should be unveiled on the unfinished frame. Parts should be finished.
- October (show TBA) - DISPLAY UNVEIL - just your display....bike does not need to be present
- November (30th annual Los Magnificos Car Show - Houston) - PAINT UNVEIL - completed bike should be at the show and will be competing to win. Paint/murals/graphics will be judged. At Los Magnificos there will also be bonus points awarded for the complete bike and how it flows together (this way you can't just build a great display that doesn't match your bike). 

After the unveil on your category, changes to that area will not help you in the S2S build-off. So, after frame, if you go back and change things...good for you...but it won't help you in the build. 

Hope this clears up some of the questions people have been having....


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

mrouija said:


> Unveil shows is where you unveil a specific aspect of your build and you are judged on that specific area (just like the car build-off last year). There will be 5 unveil shows in different areas (to help make travel easier for the competitors, we will be visiting Oklahoma (405 Pride) and west Texas (Sam)).
> 
> Ok, we don't have exact dates, but since some builders have been asking, here are the unveils:
> - May 5-6 (Wego Picnic in San Antonio) - FRAME UNVEIL - graded on frame and body. Body work is expected to be finished, in primered condition. Parts do not need to be on the bike.
> ...


sounds good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

:run:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top:ninja:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i really need to find time to start the frame


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i need to find time to finish the frame:thumbsup:bump see you homies in sa


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

[video]http://s893.photobucket.com/albums/ac137/405pridebikes/?action=view&current=8aff4022.pbw[/video]


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

t t t


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Stunning.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT!!!!! Innovative Customs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:ninja:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> :ninja:



well looks who back lol dont get banned again


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Any pics


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show-bound said:


>


i like that see you in 2 weeks homie


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Isn't there already a well known Spawn bike :dunno:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

game time


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Isn't there already a well known Spawn bike :dunno:


HAVE YOU SEEN IT????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Isn't there already a well known Spawn bike :dunno:


yes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

show-bound said:


> HAVE YOU SEEN IT????


I have


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Frame unveil is a little over a week away...I hope you're ready!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

show-bound said:


> :facepalm:


You knew that right?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

So much for Innovative 





















































I kid, I kid


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

went to go check out my homie show-bound the other day and man hes getting down good luck to all cant wait to c yall at or show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

lets post what we got by thur b4 the show lets have fun with this see you guys in sa


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just finish day two of my bike lol. crunch time next week


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

juangotti said:


> You knew that right?


yes i knew...i dont have one! thats the chit i like... Just like theres a million pirate bikes, some even with the same similar parts. How many dragon themed bikes are out there? In the end who gives two chits... If you do maybe you should get out and build something. Or actually build something from scratch that not bought, or recycled. THANKS TO ALL FOR STAYING TUNED! lol

AND ITS A 16" too!!! lol


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

days away hno::thumbsup:see you homies ther


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's only a few days away...when you arrive, please keep your frame covered until 2pm for the FRAME UNVEIL. We will place all the frames togther (We have some red carpet). Can't wait to see what you're doing. Plus, TnT also sent some parts to me...can't wait to see everything start coming together!

Thanks again to TnT Metalworks...without them, this Build couldn't have happened!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

3 sets of tribal parts (forks, sissybars, handlebar cut outs) were sent to Jon Chuck he received them Monday. 405 Pride, Sam, and the 6th buildoff builder get those. Rene has received his parts. Isaac's parts will be shipped Tuesday, and John's parts should be cut next week.

TNT is sponsoring WEGO this year with $2200 worth of parts and $2k cash.

Good luck to everyone in the build off.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> lets post what we got by thur b4 the show lets have fun with this see you guys in sa


well i guess not see you this weeknd


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

pics or results


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Sr.Castro said:


> pics or results


1st - Pollo - Legions
2nd - Isaac - Legions
3rd - 405 Pride



I believe.............. dont quote me on this


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

it was good to see and meet all the competitors. this s2s is about to get very interesting.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm looking forward to the wheel challenge....Lamesa I believe??

I have to admit, it was a very, very close competition!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

can wait to c them bikes at are show herd that every 1 is getting down on them bikes c yal here july 15


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> it was good to see and meet all the competitors. this s2s is about to get very interesting.


Always a pleasure to chit chat with ya...enjoyed looking at your work! 

There is going to be some nice and wild Radicals coming out! SEE YALL IN LAMESA!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

*405 PRIDE
*









*KANDY SHOP
*









*INNOVATIVE
*








*
ISAAC-LEGIONS
*








*
POLLO-LEGIONS
*








I am missing one pic. was a last minute entry, still unfinished


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Lookin good fellas... Intesting looking frames, cant wait to see faze 2.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> it was good to see and meet all the competitors. this s2s is about to get very interesting.


yes sir see you guys at the next one


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

As a Texans fan, Isaac's is my fave right now. :thumbsup:

Going to also say that all of the bikes look like people are taking the time to make these bikes look nice as hell, and I cannot wait to see where they go from here.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, and the first thing I thought of when I saw the back end of John's bike was "All Wrapped Up's" roof. Going to name this one "Small Package"?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> *405 PRIDE
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POLLOS IS SICK!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Oh, and the first thing I thought of when I saw the back end of John's bike was "All Wrapped Up's" roof. Going to name this one "Small Package"?


WE ALL ARE PREDICTING YELLOW AND RED...HE SAYS NAW...lol Thats what we all said out there


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

show-bound said:


> Always a pleasure to chit chat with ya...enjoyed looking at your work!
> 
> There is going to be some nice and wild Radicals coming out! SEE YALL IN LAMESA!



wud up sam it was nice meeting good chattin with u , did anyone tell u that u look like paul wall lol... well if i dont see u lamesa i'll see u at the next one


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> wud up sam it was nice meeting good chattin with u , did anyone tell u that u look like paul wall lol... well if i dont see u lamesa i'll see u at the next one


 ALL THE TIME! ESPECIALLY WHEN I WAS GRILLED OUT WITH MY FADE!! lol Good to meet you as well!!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

good job guys,everyone had something unique,good luck in the future challenges to all


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

http://s893.photobucket.com/albums/ac137/405pridebikes/?action=view&current=fae421d0.pbw


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Nice video...really made the bike vision clearer, too. I think it's going to come together well for you!


show-bound said:


>


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

*BUILDERS ONLY!!! IF YOU NEED WW TIRES, TUBES,BEARINGS,CUPS ETC LET ME KNOW, NUTS WASHERS, TWIST NUTS, ACCESSORIES... WHOLESALE AT COST< CAN PICK UP IN LAMESA OR I CAN SHIP TO YOU. BUILDERS ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone got a chain for sale lol. wheel challenge is gonna be interesting


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> anyone got a chain for sale lol. wheel challenge is gonna be interesting


I got a couple


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

so wheels only no frame:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

show-bound said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

This thread is really coming together! Much respect to everyone taking part in this!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Was reading the rules the other day an it says rims must be on the frame, but ill doulbe check again


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Was reading the rules the other day an it says rims must be on the frame, but ill doulbe check again


thats what i thought but my lil boy said jhon said just wheels let me know bro


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> thats what i thought but my lil boy said jhon said just wheels let me know bro



July 15 (Angelitos Car Show in Lamesa) -WHEELS UNVEIL -wheels need to be at the show (on the frame). Frame still does not need to be finished. Wheels should be finished (painted, plated, engraved, whatever)


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I WONT HAVE MY FRAME< its off getting PLATED


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

got some stuff in today


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

sheez come on peeps get in to it to the top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ill keep this to the top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

aer we gonna get a oklahoma show on this build


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I'm hearing possibly Tulsa could be a Ok. Show up there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

would be nice if i had some wheels. still waiting wtf?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

dont bs me bro u got them


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i think altus whoud b better


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WEGO: FULL THROTTLE TOUR 2nd UNVIEL COMING UP!!!! Gonna walk into to this one a lil more on the edge after last one! Competition was fierce!! Excited to see what the comp is bringing! FOR ONCE, everything is done a whole week ahead instead of minutes before...lol!! I.C. is R E A D Y!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

***TOUR BUILDERS ONLY****

LAST CALL FOR PARTS TO BE ORDERED AND PICKED UP IN LAMESA NEXT WEEK, ANYTHING FNRCO.com OFFERS AT "COST" ... PREPAY OR PAY IN LAMESA. ANYONE ELSE NEEDING ANYTHING LET ME KNOW 806-283-5746


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

show-bound said:


> ***TOUR BUILDERS ONLY****
> 
> LAST CALL FOR PARTS TO BE ORDERED AND PICKED UP IN LAMESA NEXT WEEK, ANYTHING FNRCO.com OFFERS AT "COST" ... PREPAY OR PAY IN LAMESA. ANYONE ELSE NEEDING ANYTHING LET ME KNOW 806-283-5746


i need some wheels lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

since i dont have any wheels to compete maybe i should be the wheel jude?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> i need some wheels lol


LIES!! ALWAYS WITH THE LIESS lol :x:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show-bound said:


> LIES!! ALWAYS WITH THE LIESS lol :x:


he cant bs no one are they gold or chrome jon see u this weeknd


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

r yall just bringing wheels or wheels and frame so we know how big of a spot to save yall inside


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

GO INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS!!!!!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Rules say rims must be on frame.....i would expect everyone to have the frame an wheels with all mock up parts


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NO FRAME FOR ME... OFF GETTING PLATED!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

just frame and wheels for me


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

TTT FOR INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

show-bound said:


> LIES!! ALWAYS WITH THE LIESS lol :x:


i literlly just got the rime centers on friday. but they are about 23 inches tall lol. so today its on to plan B. see what happens


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SEE YOU FELLAS IN LAMESA


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

show-bound said:


> NO FRAME FOR ME... OFF GETTING PLATED!


That's gonna hurt you bro, the rules clearly say the rims should be mounted on the frame. Get that shit plated later. Too much work and effort to lose cause you didn't follow the rules.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i think altus whoud b better


I think so too since we didn't get one last year and one of us is in the competition and I'm sponsering 405 Pride it should be in Altus that's what makes sence


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

Caspy said:


> I think so too since we didn't get one last year and one of us is in the competition and I'm sponsering 405 Pride it should be in Altus that's what makes sence


 yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Lookin good fellas... Intesting looking frames, cant wait to see faze 2.


hey one of the frame looks like sprockets design.......


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

not mine me and my kids came up with ours


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

get my wheels back tomorrow goin :ninja:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wheels are gonna be plan B. hope yall dont laugh at me


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> get my wheels back tomorrow goin :ninja:


DAMN thats cutting it close!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> wheels are gonna be plan B. hope yall dont laugh at me


:facepalm:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hotstuff5964 said:


> That's gonna hurt you bro, the rules clearly say the rims should be mounted on the frame. Get that shit plated later. Too much work and effort to lose cause you didn't follow the rules.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Innovative Customs!!!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show-bound said:


> DAMN thats cutting it close!


:ninja:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

are wooden wagon wheels still cool???????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> are wooden wagon wheels still cool???????


he'll yea as long as you make em pop out like those swanger wheels


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> are wooden wagon wheels still cool???????


i really think u are full of bs if u bring wooden wheels ill bring old bmx mag wheels lol see you this weeknd bro


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

just picked my wheels up looks bad ass tire time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

my wheels are done. plan b turned out better then i thought. chrome spray paint is the shiznick lol


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget..original post said wheels on the frame....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> hey one of the frame looks like sprockets design.......


i was thinking the same thing i was for sure i saw it somewhere else.......


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

On the way to lamesa. Working on these wheels in the back seat!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Well rims are finally done. Now headed to LaMesa....40 more miles


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Congrats to Sam on todays win for the rims unveil.....your rims came out very clean.

Oh an on the other hand.........New LEADER on the board!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:worship: Props to everyone that showed up today to bring it!!! HELLA HOT STUFF COMING OUT NO DOUBT!!! Everyone had something unique, these challenges are no breeze by far!! GOOD SEEING EVERYONE AGAIN AND BULL CHITTING< CHITTC HATTING AS USSUAL!!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

any pics??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ISAAC TOOK SOME...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

. Spawn 1st







Bull Rush 2nd







KandyShop 3rd







405 Pride 4th







Pollo 5th







Pablo 6th


I think i have the order right


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT FOR INNOVATIVE.CUSTOMS & ONDA WEST TX!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

man thank yall for comming to or 5th annual carshow here in west tx all these bike a unique style in a diff way cant wait till the next 1 it makes me wanna build another bike hope every1 got home safe ANGELITOS CC


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't think this Pablo person is taking the challenge serious :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

Sr.Castro said:


> man thank yall for comming to or 5th annual carshow here in west tx all these bike a unique style in a diff way cant wait till the next 1 it makes me wanna build another bike hope every1 got home safe ANGELITOS CC


 made it home safe had a real good time


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I don't think this Pablo person is taking the challenge serious :dunno:


x2 he just wasting his time with the build off seem like he not putting any effort into the bike, it a shame unvieling some stock wheels brought from a bike shop,while everyone else spent weeks on theirs


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

so when is the next unvile and wher


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> so when is the next unvile and wher


and 405 prides bike is called game time


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

From what i have heard it might be the los mag n SA an will be the parts an accessories


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

dam i was hopen fo dallas or chorpus


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Well thats not official.....jus from what im hearing


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> From what i have heard it might be the los mag n SA an will be the parts an accessories





405PRIDEBIKES said:


> dam i was hopen fo dallas or chorpus


Im REALLLY HOPING DALLAS!! WE ALREADY BEEN TO San ANTONIO!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

anything's better than driving to west tx again!!!! f**k that!

sorry sam:happysad:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> anything's better than driving to west tx again!!!! f**k that!
> 
> 
> sorry sam:happysad:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

either way i wanna see some points and one person step it up 5 bikes brought some good shit so does that mean jon has to use the same wheels threw out the build off if not that really shoudnt count from what i heard they wher bad ass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> either way i wanna see some points and one person step it up 5 bikes brought some good shit so does that mean jon has to use the same wheels threw out the build off if not that really shoudnt count from what i heard they wher bad ass


those aqre the wheels that are staying with that frame. i like them and thats all that matters lol


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i liked them too bro they wher bad ass plan b my butt lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i liked them too bro they wher bad ass plan b my butt lol[/QUOTE
> 
> ask jon chuck about the wheels that were sent to me lol. wheels i unvieled were built in 3 days for realz


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

well one of a plan b bro i liked the led what bike was the parts and wheels off of lady death either way looked good


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> 405PRIDEBIKES said:
> 
> 
> > i liked them too bro they wher bad ass plan b my butt lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any pic s of it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> SA ROLLERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Im thinking " night crawler " : D
> ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> well one of a plan b bro i liked the led what bike was the parts and wheels off of lady death either way looked good



Lady death was never parted out.....orignal owner kept the crank and pumps everything else is still on the bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

nightcrawler is not parted out. i own it lol. those are not the parts going on this frame.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> Lady death was never parted out.....orignal owner kept the crank and pumps everything else is still on the bike


:guns:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

*Replies: 298*
*Views: 10,973*
*
We got less than 10 folks on here chit chatting on this thread with almost 11,000 views... building a project that takes most folks yrsssssssss to do.... It be nice to get more input from folks, comments etc.. Instead of LURKERS etc... 

*


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

show-bound said:


> :guns:


So there going to be four 16" radical at los mag in houston this yr


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> So there going to be four 16" radical at los mag in houston this yr


OH REALLY????? AND WHOM IS THE OTHER 4th...lol Ima have to get to studying!!!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

show-bound said:


> OH REALLY????? AND WHOM IS THE OTHER 4th...lol Ima have to get to studying!!!!



Number 4 is tonyo he redid the pirate bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> Number 4 is tonyo he redid the pirate bike


THAT ONE DONT COUNT!!! lol... parts are nice though..


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

show-bound said:


> THAT ONE DONT COUNT!!! lol... parts are nice though..


Paint job on the new frame looks good ....... I dig your wheels looks really good i had sketch up some wheels for lady death like 5 months ago same style with 3 way bar but instead of plates i was going to use twist and put plates around the twist but never had them done guess im going to have to change it up now lol


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm liking all the builds... Bull Rush is one I'm looking forward to seeing finished because the Texans are my team, but gotta back John since he's repping San Antonio. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> I'm liking all the builds... Bull Rush is one I'm looking forward to seeing finished because the Texans are my team, but gotta back John since he's repping San Antonio. :thumbsup:


stay tuned homie. we wont let you down


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> Paint job on the new frame looks good ....... I dig your wheels looks really good i had sketch up some wheels for lady death like 5 months ago same style with 3 way bar but instead of plates i was going to use twist and put plates around the twist but never had them done guess im going to have to change it up now lol


 its ok, just my opinion. You should do those wheels... I wanted some spokes in that design, twist on the inside too, so much god damn shit to do!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> stay tuned homie. we wont let you down


first thing that came into my mind about your guys build was "field of dreams" i know it looks nothing like the style back then...it was the turf. Really neat!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> x2 he just wasting his time with the build off seem like he not putting any effort into the bike, it a shame unvieling some stock wheels brought from a bike shop,while everyone else spent weeks on theirs


I know for a fact Pablo was ask to join this build off the nite before the first challenge so he didn't have any time to prepare for it like all the other guys didhis wheels did not get done in time so be went with plan B for real the bike will get done and I'm sure it will look pretty good he just started the race late


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

anyone down for some reading material?

here's the story......................

Isaac came to me a couple years ago about building a Texans bike. 
He had a sketch done by Pete Moreno (Wolverine)
We never started it.
Later on he asked me about the sprockets crew, I spoke highly of them.
He showed the sketch to them, they elaborated on it, project never started.
Isaac didnt have the time for it, so nothing ever happened.
Stock to stun build off was announced. Isaac entered with JUSTDEEZines as his main sponsor.
Many different themes were discussed, many different ones.
Isaac went to his original idea, and we started sketching.
That frame was drawn on my kitchen floor, by me.

So................. where are people getting the idea that it is a Sprockets design?????

I consider Marcos and Kevin to be friends of mine, as well as just all around good people.
So why would I steal from them? And furthermore, who is spreading this information?

Im a man about mine, feel free to express your opinions directly to me.

DO NOT FILL THIS THREAD WITH B.S.

Danny P.
832-515-9282
JUSTDEEZines


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

show-bound said:


> *Replies: 298*
> *Views: 10,973*
> *
> We got less than 10 folks on here chit chatting on this thread with almost 11,000 views... building a project that takes most folks yrsssssssss to do.... It be nice to get more input from folks, comments etc.. Instead of LURKERS etc...
> ...


I like lurking thou..... my input is youz guyz iz cool....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bad ass Comp


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

​BAAAAAAYBEEEEEHHHHH! DA COPS DON'T FAAAAAAAAAAAAZE MEHHHHH! DROPPING THAT REAL NORTE SHIT CUZ ITS DA BAHHHH-UHHHHHH-AAAAAHHHHH-UHHHHH- OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMB!!!!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Petey moreno III's design:








MarKev's:
















Justdeezines:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ATX said:


> ​BAAAAAAYBEEEEEHHHHH! DA COPS DON'T FAAAAAAAAAAAAZE MEHHHHH! DROPPING THAT REAL NORTE SHIT CUZ ITS DA BAHHHH-UHHHHHH-AAAAAHHHHH-UHHHHH- OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMB!!!!!!


Yup your a fuckin,idiot ..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Petey moreno III's design:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL HAVE SIMILARITIES BUT ALL ARE DIFFERANT CABT WAIT TO SEE THE FIBAL LOOK ON ALL THE BIKES IN THE COMP..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

It's just the Texans, who cares. :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

hotstuff5964 said:


> It's just the Texans, who cares. :biggrin:


Shouldn't you be watching the news to see if another cowgirl beats up on his mom


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Shouldn't you be watching the news to see if another cowgirl beats up on his mom


i dont know shit about football, but i LOL'd


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Petey moreno III's design:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All pretty cool, wouldve been better if you put a cardinal instead of that bull thingy...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Shouldn't you be watching the news to see if another cowgirl beats up on his mom


:angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> anything's better than driving to west tx again!!!! f**k that!
> 
> sorry sam:happysad:


it aint that bad justdeez lol


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I know people wanted Dallas, but I won't be at the Dallas show...and I'm not letting any S2S unveils happen if I'm not there...so...we had to wait an extra week (unless you want me to rush you and have the parts done by August 12th for Corpus?). Yup, San Antonio it is! 
Great wheels everyone!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Man, HotStuff beat me to the punch...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


>


man all these bikes r sik from radical to simi can wait till san antonio


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Sr.Castro said:


> it aint that bad justdeez lol


lol. fuck that drive. but good to see you homie. been too damn long.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

mrouija said:


> I know people wanted Dallas, but I won't be at the Dallas show...and I'm not letting any S2S unveils happen if I'm not there...so...we had to wait an extra week (unless you want me to rush you and have the parts done by August 12th for Corpus?). Yup, San Antonio it is!
> Great wheels everyone!


*CONGRATS TO JUSTDEEZ CAMP FOR TAKING THE LEADER BOARD!!!!!!


FUCKKKKKKK THEEEEEE TEXAAAAAAAAAAAAANSSSSSS!!!! lol*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

show-bound said:


> *
> 
> 
> FUCKKKKKKK THEEEEEE TEXAAAAAAAAAAAAANSSSSSS!!!! lol*


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

As the builds get further along they look better an better.... Keep it going fellas... 
John i was really hopin to see wooden wheels, lmao jk... 
Keep up the bad ass work


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

after lookn at it i dont like mine :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

As wack as the texans are. I like that bike. But My homie Samuel has this. that bike is G


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Bikes looking good! 

Who will be riding there bike around if its a close finish?? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

hell we all shoud ride them out at the finals


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> Bikes looking good!
> 
> Who will be riding there bike around if its a close finish?? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


i will post a video after mock up!:boink:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone have some thick cardboard? need to start on parts


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> anyone have some thick cardboard? need to start on parts


hear we go lol ill let u know when the headers show up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yall think im joking haha. gonna be last min just like my rims


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Boy who cried wolf syndrome.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

mine shoud b about ready they have been getn worked on since the pic nic in sa


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALL I KNOW THIS DAMN BUILD IS GETTING HELLA EXPENSIVE! WE ARE NOT RECYCLING ANYTHING!!!! I CANT AFFORD ALL THIS SHIT SO FAST! 

ITS EASIER BUILDING A CAR!!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

show-bound said:


> ALL I KNOW THIS DAMN BUILD IS GETTING HELLA EXPENSIVE! WE ARE NOT RECYCLING ANYTHING!!!! I CANT AFFORD ALL THIS SHIT SO FAST!
> 
> ITS EASIER BUILDING A CAR!!!



Sell your bike when the build off is over get most of your money back lol


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show-bound said:


> ALL I KNOW THIS DAMN BUILD IS GETTING HELLA EXPENSIVE! WE ARE NOT RECYCLING ANYTHING!!!! I CANT AFFORD ALL THIS SHIT SO FAST!
> 
> ITS EASIER BUILDING A CAR!!!


 i agree i had some members leavn me hangn so it all out my pocket and nothn from another bike see u in sa bro


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

game time is lookn good


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Can't wait for the Parts unveil to see the hard work TNT has put into these builds. Good luck to all competitors.

Also please be aware my number has changed so if you're trying to get ahold of me send me an email first to [email protected] or [email protected] Thanks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

we will see how it goes bump


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Reppin' the build off at the HRT 2012 Back to School Car Show


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Reppin' the build off at the HRT 2012 Back to School Car Show


looks good i need that air switch


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Did i pm u that info. I thought i did


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Did i pm u that info. I thought i did


found it bump:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

waitn on the last 2 pices to the bike lookn bad ass


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Can't wait til Sept.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:drama:shh we know who gonna say they isnt ready lol lets get down with this


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> :drama:shh we know who gonna say they isnt ready lol lets get down with this


are you refering to me? dropped parts off at polisher today. when the get back from powdercoating ill mock bike up


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

lol well yes you must b getn fancy bro see you next month on the 9th


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Lol, gonna b a good show


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I know at the beginning of this build, Cali was feeling left out...and I know there's a lot of talk about who builds better bikes...now, let's find out....


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump almost time


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

wher every one at bump this shit :guns:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> wher every one at bump this shit :guns:


workin


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> workin


lol me too bro


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

workn and getn shit ready see you guys next weeknd :ninja:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got 6 th placed locked up for parts unviel


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> i got 6 th placed locked up for parts unviel


lol yea right home town and you are full of it ill probaly get 6th


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> lol yea right home town and you are full of it ill probaly get 6th


i wont even have my forks handlebars cranks sproket etc. my bike will be for sale in houston at magnificos. i will not take it home . make offers


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

we will see next weeknd


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

days away i hope my chrome guy pics the pace up i got all the small stuff now need all my big partshno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> days away i hope my chrome guy pics the pace up i got all the small stuff now need all my big partshno:


at least your chrome guy is trying. mine said he doesnt have time lol after i payed him up front. the cardboard look might become a new trend.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

and thats what u said about the wheels and look what u busted out........... you cant fool me


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> and thats what u said about the wheels and look what u busted out........... you cant fool me


those were last 2 days wheels. parts will be same way. no chrome here raw metal at most


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


> lol


i got some cardboard saved up for my display :facepalm:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey John, if you need any help with the chrome hit me up via pm... I got a can in the garage.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

see you got back up plans lol im no fool see you this weeknd


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> those were last 2 days wheels. parts will be same way. no chrome here raw metal at most


 i do powder coatn to


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> i got some cardboard saved up for my display :facepalm:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Good luck to all competitors. TNT will be in Houston for the Magnificos show again this year with a vendor booth so hit me up with pre-orders now I can get things plated and engraved in time for that show.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

im still missn a lot of parts and thats no bull shit he said tomorrow


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MY PARTS ARENT READY EITHER! IM NOT SHOWING UP NOR WASTING GAS TO SHOW HALF ASS!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

issac got this one lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Hell all i have is a frame right now.....waiting on the call to go pick everything up from chrome......told me it would be ready this AM


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

do you think all of are chrome guys know each other and hust wantn to screw with all us


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Well i dont think so being that i had jus dropped of mostly everything last friday. Lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

mrouija said:


> I know at the beginning of this build, Cali was feeling left out...and I know there's a lot of talk about who builds better bikes...now, let's find out....


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

hell i was up ther helpn him thu night


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

My plater came thru......time to get to work!!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> My plater came thru......time to get to work!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> My plater came thru......time to get to work!!!


like i said, you got this in the bag. just loaded my half assed bike. i HATE depending on other people to do work


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> do you think all of are chrome guys know each other and hust wantn to screw with all us


That or everybody is bullshitting :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anybody coming down have a bike stand for sale?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Shout out to everyone at the show today and also both bikes from LegionS for holding down the 1st and 2nd place on the build off:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Shout out to everyone at the show today and also both bikes from LegionS for holding down the 1st and 2nd place on the build off:


DAMN THOSE TWO ARE COMING OUT BAD ASS..


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Thanks bro!!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Shout out to everyone at the show today and also both bikes from LegionS for holding down the 1st and 2nd place on the build off:



Both coming out really nice...is that G.I DANNY. In the back


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> Both coming out really nice...is that G.I DANNY. In the back


dont act like you can see me. its camoflauge. ninja mode


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> Both coming out really nice...is that G.I DANNY. In the back


Damn you recognized him by his crotch.....:ugh:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Damn you recognized him by his crotch.....:ugh:


Nope by the invicta he was wearing


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsupAM


LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Shout out to everyone at the show today and also both bikes from LegionS for holding down the 1st and 2nd place on the build off:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Shout out to everyone at the show today and also both bikes from LegionS for holding down the 1st and 2nd place on the build off:


yes they are lookn real good sucks i didnt have my parts


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> That or everybody is bullshitting :biggrin:


lol i wasnt bull shittn


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DAMN IT!!! GUESS I WAS NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO MISSED OUT ON THIS ONE!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i had a couple of parts to show not much still waitn


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

looking forward to see your bike jason:thumbsup:


405PRIDEBIKES said:


> lol i wasnt bull shittn


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

down79 said:


> looking forward to see your bike jason:thumbsup:


you will soon


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Those are some nice bikes


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> View attachment 540758
> bump


HAHAHAHAHA that's funny your losing NORTHSIDE REAL- your wastin your time man JUS GIVE IT UP! you ain't got wat it takes and I don't have any sympathy for you losing its entertaining


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ATX said:


> HAHAHAHAHA that's funny your losing NORTHSIDE REAL- your wastin your time man JUS GIVE IT UP! you ain't got wat it takes and I don't have any sympathy for you losing its entertaining


didnt you say at the beginning of this thing you hope he wins? now youre telling him to give up?

why didnt you get in? if youre so "Northside real", why didnt you compete?

Oh, i forgot, youre a retard and your mom wouldnt give you the money or let you borrow her car.

thats right. sorry about that. my apologies.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ATX said:


> HAHAHAHAHA that's funny your losing NORTHSIDE REAL- your wastin your time man JUS GIVE IT UP! you ain't got wat it takes and I don't have any sympathy for you losing its entertaining


First u tell jason good luck and hope he wins now your saying to give up you are one sorry piece of.shit that crawled out of your mom ass.... Cant believe jason shook your hand in san antonio few months ago after you talk down on him he should of just punch you square in the face when he had the chance......u should come los magnificos in houston in november and get your ass kick cause alot people tired of your dumb shit really wish you would come to the show but i doubt you will even come. Cause such a fuckin pussy


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

COME ON TEXAS SOMEBIDY HANDLE HIS PUNK ASS ALREADY...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Everyone jus needs to ignore him allready


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> COME ON TEXAS SOMEBIDY HANDLE HIS PUNK ASS ALREADY...


X yee haw


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Everyone jus needs to ignore him allready


I agree 100% but he is like a bad case of herpies you can ignor him but he wont go away... I thought texas had lose gun laws (just sayin, not suggesting) I almost wanna show up in november just to fuc him up myself..


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

You can show up but he is banned from wego events. Jus a waste of time replying to all the stupid stuff he types. Nothing is gna bring the guy down so all the shit talking to him is pointless


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> You can show up but he is banned from wego events. Jus a waste of time replying to all the stupid stuff he types. Nothing is gna bring the guy down so all the shit talking to him is pointless


I would love to swing out to the wego tour. Looks like a hell of a show you guys have out there, just dont want anyone thinkin im tryin to call them out. I show to show win or lose.. Would be fun to hit a TX show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> I would love to swing out to the wego tour. Looks like a hell of a show you guys have out there, just dont want anyone thinkin im tryin to call them out. I show to show win or lose.. Would be fun to hit a TX show


Im with you bro I would realy like to go to a show out there more so just to site see lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Im with you bro I would realy like to go to a show out there more so just to site see lol


Word... Might have to plan this out.... Day drive there


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Dont matter half the trip is day te other half night.....you looking at 20 to 24 hrs from houston to la. Not sure exactly where you guys are at


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Sacramento.... Its five hours to l.a. So lookin at about 27/30 hours drive.... Coffee will be key lol


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ATX said:


> HAHAHAHAHA that's funny your losing NORTHSIDE REAL- your wastin your time man JUS GIVE IT UP! you ain't got wat it takes and I don't have any sympathy for you losing its entertaining


ok i was nice to you because i felt bad now fuck that just my custom parts will beat any bike you got hell my fully engraved sprocket set up will clown you any day if u got any balls at all come to h town and see whts up :twak: you dum ass shut up and beg jon to let you enter o and im not losing yet any mans race :finger:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yeah LA is the furthest ive been. So im not sure if there is a highway that cuts across so you dont have to grow to LA.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i will even donate 40$ for gas ass hole :finger:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Forget him bro.....its all online talk. Dont let that stuff get to you... He wants people to talk shit to him. Best thing is to let it go.....


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ill let i go untill i see him bro then it fair game :buttkick:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Word... Might have to plan this out.... Day drive there


Next year sounds good ive alwaus wanted to hit up the houston show i got fam around those parts and looks like a great show


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

This fucking retard talking all that shit, while reppin a DORA THE EXPLORER bike. Mutha fucka please, ill match jasons gas money so u can get home after u get ur ass handed to u.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> COME ON TEXAS SOMEBIDY HANDLE HIS PUNK ASS ALREADY...


Pick me up along the way bro..I'll bring popcorn for everyone...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys all need to stop all this talk about atx cause he WILL RUN AND TELL ON YOU! REAL TALK!!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

I was keeping it cool with him till he flipped on me too,so he better not come down to san anto anymore cuz ill do everyone a favor.........


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

We should stop tho cuz its only fucking up the topic


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I personally cant wait to see the outcome of the next event. Even though i wont be able to attend. :angry:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Shout out to everyone at the show today and also both bikes from LegionS for holding down the 1st and 2nd place on the build off:


 Damn dem bikes are lookin ill homies. keep them up.

and @ the ATX fool, you need to shut yur fake wannabe ass up, these dudes got more game and heart then youll ever have.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Ill take pics fr justdeez


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

A few final shots before break down to make frame repairs and get ready for paint


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Fuking sickkkk


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> A few final shots before break down to make frame repairs and get ready for paint


ass hole atleast let me get my parts b4 u put us on blast lol looks bad ass ready to see it finshed


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yeah i forgot to take pics all opened up at the parts unveil. So i took a few the other day. We still have a lot of work to do tho. I hope we are ready


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry folks for not making the Unveil, doing this shit one hundred and maintaining business is alot of work... not to mention the expenses from traveling witht he most expensive part of the build... With the point spread, it may be hard to catch up... never the less gonna build one bad ass bike for the books!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Shout out to everyone at the show today and also both bikes from LegionS for holding down the 1st and 2nd place on the build off:


Top one is very nice. But the bottom one . . . Wow. :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> A few final shots before break down to make frame repairs and get ready for paint



*Glad the grips and bottom bar worked out! The way we worked how they'd fit to the laser cut pieces you had made down there, I was confident it would work but there is always that....what if factor! lol*


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show-bound said:


> Sorry folks for not making the Unveil, doing this shit one hundred and maintaining business is alot of work... not to mention the expenses from traveling witht he most expensive part of the build... With the point spread, it may be hard to catch up... never the less gonna build one bad ass bike for the books!


 are you gonna make it to altus


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

2 weeks away whos ready ill have my ready by next wed do we need the bike ther or not


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bikes are looking good. Those Texan parts were definitely a pain in my ass to do, glad to see them finished though. The engraving on the forks really makes them pop 

Good luck to all and I'll see you guys in Houston this year. In case anyone didnt know my new number is 520-227-9000 so hit met up. Thanks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i had to go else wher for my other custom parts i needed my logo done and tony choudnt do it so i got his stock forks handel bars and sissy bar the rest is done by krazy kutters


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i had to go else wher for my other custom parts i needed my logo done and tony choudnt do it so i got his stock forks handel bars and sissy bar the rest is done by krazy kutters


Yes you can throw that out there that's fine. Its not that I couldn't do them I did not have time to do them.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

tony i called you and left a message hit me back thank


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Yes you can throw that out there that's fine. Its not that I couldn't do them I did not have time to do them.


 sorry bro just sayn


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i know every one is workn so i will bump this shit :twak: one week away see every one ther


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i know every one is workn so i will bump this shit :twak: one week away see every one ther


i just started my display today. i need more razor blades to cut the cardboard boxes


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bahahaha ok ther is no wolf i go pick mine up thur and then some air brushn whos gonna b ther sat


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> bahahaha ok ther is no wolf i go pick mine up thur and then some air brushn whos gonna b ther sat


pick it up?????? i thought this was to see who is the best builder not the best buyer.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i did build it im not blesed with a shop or homies that can do the work so yea i had to pay to get it wrapped


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

see you this weeknd


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> see you this weeknd


maybe not gonna make it. im getting ready for vegas


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bull shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

thats bullshit!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ok im going just to unviel display. one week is not alot of time but that how we do it in san antonio. right marg?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> ok im going just to unviel display. one week is not alot of time but that how we do it in san antonio. right marg?


well you say that at every unviel its getn old if you really not ready cool but you full of shit hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> well you say that at every unviel its getn old if you really not ready cool but you full of shit hno:


\
EVERY unviel there has been so far, i have startes and not finished. in one week. maybe ill start paint next week and have something that is competitive againt the big dawgs. im just a one man show actually doing the work myself not out sourcing it to win. a builder builds


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> \
> EVERY unviel there has been so far, i have startes and not finished. in one week. maybe ill start paint next week and have something that is competitive againt the big dawgs. im just a one man show actually doing the work myself not out sourcing it to win. a builder builds


lmao thats why i like you ive built every thing my self just dont know how to wrap material or paint so i got to do somethn and the rules says you dont have to do every thing your self


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> lmao thats why i like you ive built every thing my self just dont know how to wrap material or paint so i got to do somethn and the rules says you dont have to do every thing your self


i may not win but i wont spend a million dollars losing either lol. hope everyone bring thier a game this weekend. big TEXAS thangs coming to oklahoma


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i didnt spend a millon lol just a couple hundred good luck and i dont see me winning its gonna b legions all the way


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i didnt spend a millon lol just a couple hundred good luck and i dont see me winning its gonna b legions all the way


damn counting me out already? lol its all good. they are the best in the world. thats what they tell me


----------



## jyirene6[email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Either way, them some bad ass bikes. Good luck too the both of yall


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

yea i am its gonna match the vett we know that who knows what they got up ther sleevs just sayn . and i toald every one in sa what i was doing so no suprise ther.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

jay you my bro


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Fa sho. We gettin ready too ride out friday night. Bout 11 hour drive


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

so u gonna hit altus sat if so the motel gots a bar


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

I think ima stay im childress wit some fam.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Night peeps, holla in da AM


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I think ima stay im childress wit some fam.


cool see you sunday bro


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

down79 said:


> :drama:


what up bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

display all done. 4 days to build. turnedout better then expected. time for kandy shop customz to come from behind


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

we will see bro i got a lill somethn to bring lol what day you gonna make it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> we will see bro i got a lill somethn to bring lol what day you gonna make it


sat night


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

see you then


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump homies we might not b able to set up till in the morn


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

well not bad we took 2nd


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> well not bad we took 2nd


Congrats were the pics at..


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

2nd


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

1st


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


405PRIDEBIKES said:


> 2nd
> View attachment 551299


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

droped the frame off to start the paint


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> droped the frame off to start the paint


finally back from vegas. im gonna start next monday on mine.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

sweet after that display unvile dont say you not gonna make it lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> sweet after that display unvile dont say you not gonna make it lol


haha. paint takes longer to do then a simple display brotha.usually takes a few monthes to do a full custom paint job with all the goodies.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

we will see grass hopper lol are you gonna go to tulsa ok


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> we will see grass hopper lol are you gonna go to tulsa ok


yes sir. i got to get my tour championship back for the vette


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> 1st
> View attachment 551300


So ur thee one that bought mortal combats display


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

no mine is the oklahoma one i built on my porch lol


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

casper805 said:


> So ur thee one that bought mortal combats display


wich one you talkn about


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

o i see...so john did you mean 4 days to ship or to go pick up???


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i feel like i got robbed lol


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> o i see...so john did you mean 4 days to ship or to go pick up???
> View attachment 555224


Damm that's crazy


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> pick it up?????? i thought this was to see who is the best builder not the best buyer.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> View attachment 555239


After mortal combat retired thee bike when he was in my club he sold thee display to RO so they've had that display for awhile so he's using a used display and forks and rims from night crawler?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

People keep saying john is using the same display......well going by the build off rules the display must be new to the bike which even if he used the whole mk display it would still be in the rules being the way they are written.. Only thing he used was the pillars and he made them spin with the turntable base and not jus sit on the floor..... The rest of his display is mirrors and painted columns....im not sure bout the parts but the rule for the rims dont say anything bout building brand new rims or modifying and changing old ones...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

And im jot siding with anyone hell im in the build off and would benefit me if there was a DQ on the subject. But from what i see he is building with in the rules so no harm no foul ...plus doing the math the top 3 spots are done and theres only 2 different ways it can finish based on straight up points alone so far from the build off......


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

in just giving him a hard time


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> in just giving him a hard time


HAHA YOUR STILL LOSING


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ATX said:


> HAHA YOUR STILL LOSING


 & your still a mas puto!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> o i see...so john did you mean 4 days to ship or to go pick up???
> View attachment 555224


blah blah blah. ive had that display for 2 years now. everything but the actual pillars was built in 4 days. pillars were modified to fit on a custom built turntable stand. everyone had a chance to buy mortal combat display years ago as it was on lil for awhile. for those that want to hate, kool with me. i think i do better when im the under dog.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

After the build off are any of you guys making it out to vegas 2013. Would love to see these builds in person..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

96tein said:


> After the build off are any of you guys making it out to vegas 2013. Would love to see these builds in person..


i will be going to vegas 2013. gonna try and bring as much as i can from texas. congrats on 2nd boty bro. bike looked badass


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> i will be going to vegas 2013. gonna try and bring as much as i can from texas. congrats on 2nd boty bro. bike looked badass


Thanks g... you are a larg part of the build as well, thanks for helpin on frame an paint. Texas/cali worked together on this one. I seen you for a split second an you were gone lol. Goodluck on s2s


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> blah blah blah. ive had that display for 2 years now. everything but the actual pillars was built in 4 days. pillars were modified to fit on a custom built turntable stand. everyone had a chance to buy mortal combat display years ago as it was on lil for awhile. for those that want to hate, kool with me. i think i do better when im the under dog.


hey i just got to give you a hard time to keep this topic on top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ATX said:


> HAHA YOUR STILL LOSING


you really got to b a retard how many times did the dr or your mom drop your dum ass on your head you crooked tooth lil basterd ill pay for all your gas to come to h town and bring your lil crappy dora bike so i can shove it up your ass you lil bitch ass hater you will never build a bike worth a shit or even close to what i will have when im done . dont have your mom calln me like you did on wego


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

96tein said:


> Thanks g... you are a larg part of the build as well, thanks for helpin on frame an paint. Texas/cali worked together on this one. I seen you for a split second an you were gone lol. Goodluck on s2s


still think you won boty. just my opinion


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

http://wegocarshow.com/watch_video.php?v=UKUDA9G8H72U

check out my new video and leave a coment


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

nice video it whoudnt let me post a comment


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump:banghead: redy for h town


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Already? If you ain't putting your shit together the night before or the morning of the show, you ain't doing it right.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i dont have my frame or handel bars im just ready for a road trip


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

yea, h town bound in a couple of weeks


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Already? If you ain't putting your shit together the night before or the morning of the show, you ain't doing it right.


That ain't no lie. I'm still not done peeping the frame for paint. Might have it all in primer tmrw night


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

see you guys ther still tryn to figure out my air kit


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> see you guys ther still tryn to figure out my air kit


im still reading the how to paint book


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget, Houston is 2 different challenges rolled into 1 show:
Challenge #1 - Paint
Challenge #2 - Overall Bike (overall bike won't be judged on the classic points system, it will be how the overall bike came together)


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> im still reading the how to paint book


bahahaha funny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> bahahaha funny


painting bike in my garage so no one crys about me having a shop.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> painting bike in my garage so no one crys about me having a shop.


what does it matter if u got a shop


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> painting bike in my garage so no one crys about me having a shop.


:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> painting bike in my garage so no one crys about me having a shop.


you have a garage? thats some bullshit! cheatin ass.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just got a fresh case of red and yellow krylon in. this is gonna be fun


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

yea yea we will see lol see u ther bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

parts went to chrome today. started building fender yesterday,paint is about half done. time is ticking


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whos got balls to post a sneek peek pic?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> whos got balls to post a sneek peek pic?


sneak peek pic of balls?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> sneak peek pic of balls?


lmao


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> sneak peek pic of balls?


lmao :twak: no balls still lmao


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> sneak peek pic of balls?


no one wants to see your balls lol


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

ATX said:


> HAHAHAHAHA that's funny your losing NORTHSIDE REAL- your wastin your time man JUS GIVE IT UP! you ain't got wat it takes and I don't have any sympathy for you losing its entertaining


Go bak to watch dora lil kid el super gangster atx


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump one week away till i hit the road


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> bump one week away till i hit the road


do you have your official wego shoes and locs ready for the show? looooollllll


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> do you have your official wego shoes and locs ready for the show? looooollllll



:roflmao:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

no im gonna bring my b day suit u tryn to b funny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> no im gonna bring my b day suit u tryn to b funny


my mom is gonna fill up my truck with fuel and give me food money for trip to houston........................... hahahahahaha


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> my mom is gonna fill up my truck with fuel and give me food money for trip to houston........................... hahahahahaha


Bbbaaaahahahahahaha


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> my mom is gonna fill up my truck with fuel and give me food money for trip to houston........................... hahahahahaha


LMAO!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> my mom is gonna fill up my truck with fuel and give me food money for trip to houston........................... hahahahahaha


That gangsta! Wish my mom can let me borrow her geo tracker and have her pay for my display and seat from hotstuff


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

lmao see all you guys next weeknd north side real talk lmao


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> lmao see all you guys next weeknd north side real talk lmao


ill be at marriott clearing bike frames lol. gonna be close. display light acting as heaters to dry paint


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i dont know when ill b getn mine back not gonna put it toghter untill i get ther fri so hopefuly i dont forget any thing and i had to do plan b on custom parts polisher didnt work out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i dont know when ill b getn mine back not gonna put it toghter untill i get ther fri so hopefuly i dont forget any thing and i had to do plan b on custom parts polisher didnt work out


5 more days till we htown bound. i wonder what issac is up to?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

proably some real good shit since he hasnt been on this page in abit


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

had to srip my custome parts and powder coat them till after the show


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> ill be at marriott clearing bike frames lol. gonna be close. display light acting as heaters to dry paint


Hahaha why not I painted seat in the travel lodge in vegas last year


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got my special occasion socks and shoes ready for wego this weekend


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> i got my special occasion socks and shoes ready for wego this weekend


Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> i got my special occasion socks and shoes ready for wego this weekend


It only makes you official if you have the locs as well... Lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

96tein said:


> It only makes you official if you have the locs as well... Lol


i wear them everyday so they are not special occasion glasses lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> i wear them everyday so they are not special occasion glasses lol


LoL well atleast you got them...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

sucks waiting for basecoat to dry when its cold outside


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

come to okc bro its cold hear


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> come to okc bro its cold hear


once this year was enough. im tryin to get to h town


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

lol now u know how im sittn


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> lol now u know how im sittn


your still painting and have no parts yet??????


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

parts yes paint not done yet


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

3 days away.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> sucks waiting for basecoat to dry when its cold outside


Base is cake, it's clear that's a bitch :facepalm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Base is cake, it's clear that's a bitch :facepalm:


im still clearing too lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> im still clearing too lol[/QUOTE
> 
> last coats of clear tomorrow morning and im outa here


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> SA ROLLERZ said:
> 
> 
> > im still clearing too lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


> SA ROLLERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mine should be dry by the morning :x:
> ...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

still waitn to get my frame back hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

" ITS A WRAP" is in htown. win or lose i like how it turned out.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

5 hours away from final unviel. gonna be a good one. good luck to s2s builders.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

post up pics asap. Wanna see how they all turned out


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is one.....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

When are we getting pics? Lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


>


bad ass bike who know could be next boty


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


>


Damn Real Nice...


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bad ass bikes


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> <IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae222/cone_weezy/facebook_-27920887jpg.jpg">


<BR>:thumbsup: Looks good John.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


>


dam thats back ass whos is that


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Kandy Shop, It's a Wrap.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Kandy Shop, It's a Wrap.


yea it is i see bike of the year all over it


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Where's the other bikes?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


>


thats a nice bike to i like how he lit up the handle bars


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

gimme a minute


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

thats all i got for the build off. bought a brand new camera, and ruined it before the day started. didnt get very many pics.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

great pics bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

did anyone get to go hang out with ATX


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> did anyone get to go hang out with ATX


my club members went out there. but they dont know the story. lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT UP DANNY THAT 16' DIDN'T SHOW UP..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP DANNY THAT 16' DIDN'T SHOW UP..


It was there. it was covered up when i got there, then i broke my camera. some bullshit!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

This was sent to me so dont blame me for this pic ,only pic that was taken lol


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> This was sent to me so dont blame me for this pic ,only pic that was taken lol


 Any more pics of this one?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I got a few of it.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I got a few of it.


Came out clean and looks very detailed my favorite, and nice pics.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I got a few of it.


DAMN THIS ONE CAME OUT NICE TO..GREAT JOB ON ALL THE BUILDS BIKES CAME OUT NICE IN SUCH LITTLE TIME...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> yea it is i see bike of the year all over it


my son won boty in 2011 with one luv
maybe its daddys turn with its a wrap?????????????????????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> my son won boty in 2011 with one luv
> maybe its daddys turn with its a wrap?????????????????????


you out did your self with this one bro ill be honest i wasnt a big fan of one love but this one next to the car is sick bro good luck to you an hope you do well in vegas this year bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

finally home from h town.
id like to say congrats to issac and his whole team for the great sportsmanship and competition throughout this whole buildoff. it was fun to go head to head with the man who tought me most of what ive learned about bike building over the years. i hate losing but i can handle losing to issac. bike turned out real nice.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I got a few of it.


 that ones tight to 2013 is going to be a good year for bikes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> you out did your self with this one bro ill be honest i wasnt a big fan of one love but this one next to the car is sick bro good luck to you an hope you do well in vegas this year bro


i wish i would have taken some pics of the bike and car together, but we were all tired and wanted to pack up and go. maybe the bike and the vette will be in vegas next year.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> i wish i would have taken some pics of the bike and car together, but we were all tired and wanted to pack up and go. maybe the bike and the vette will be in vegas next year.


t
that will be nice to see them


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> thats all i got for the build off. bought a brand new camera, and ruined it before the day started. didnt get very many pics.


Wow! :fool2:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Sorry for the cellphone pics...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

it was a good time they were some bad ass bikes


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

what did everyone place


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Glad everyone made it back home safely.....glad that this whole thing is done and over with. Been a long and fast eight months to build these bikes. It turned out to be one hell of a nail bitter going into the show.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kajumbo said:


> what did everyone place


i lost


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> i lost


bahahaha funny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> bahahaha funny


well i did


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

not all the way bro that bike turend out bad ass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> not all the way bro that bike turend out bad ass


thay all came a long way from the first show. time to take a break and finish it up for 2013


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i see a boty with that one


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

and yes time for a break


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i see a boty with that one


i might mess around and follow in my sons footsteps


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

DAM:thumbsup:


idillon said:


> View attachment 570596
> View attachment 570597
> View attachment 570598
> View attachment 570599
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

badass pics blazer


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------

